# Sharing some pics.



## PCHiggin (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, I saw the cool  Huffy Cheater Slick and thought I'd post my '72 Sting-Ray. I got it last fall with the rear hub seized from a broken brake part and a bad bearing, and the chain was shot. I took the bike apart, thoroughly cleaned and regreased everything, and replaced the bad stuff. The back rim still needs some cleaning, but the bike rides as new. Thanks for looking, Pat


----------



## SuperStuff (Mar 31, 2008)

*Sweet*

Hey your green Stingray is great. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## johnnys55s (May 21, 2008)

Looks Good Pat!


----------

